

Creating 3D models using a webcam - grepfruit
http://mi.eng.cam.ac.uk/~qp202/my_papers/BMVC09/

======
grepfruit
A direct link to the video illustrating the process
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEOmzjImsVc>

------
jacquesm
This was posted here yesterday.

~~~
grepfruit
Oops, sorry :) I tried to search, but didn't find it.

